# Prolapse/IBS/Make contact/Support/Thank you



## Sandra2468 (May 18, 2015)

Hello,

Would be pleased to make contact with ladies with prolapse and IBS related or non related problems.

Make contact

Sandra


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi Sandra, 
I too have prolapse (rectal). Do you know how you got yours?


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi Sandra, 
I too have prolapse (rectal). Do you know how you got yours?


----------



## Sandra2468 (May 18, 2015)

Hi there,

It began with haemorrhoidal problems and banding and HALO being offered, which I did not have.

I have womb, bladder and lining of bowel down.

Hence I have discomfort in my anus 24/7.

And weirdly not worse at the end of the day.

I've seen gynaecologist and colorectal for assessment which is costly to say the least.

I am contemplating Ventral-rectopexy.

When it comes to prolapse we are all so different.

Is Ventral Rectopexy a well know procedure in US?

Just wondering what well know establishments offer it.?

I have some related IBS from the beginning but I think mine is related to childbirth and IBS.

It all began some years back with IBS symptoms then haemorrhoidal symptoms.

I had thrombosing of haemorrhoid, no itching,no long term bleeding or itching.

I have prolapse in all 3 compartments.

And gyni surgey may help and colorectal surgery.

It is a matter of ifs and buts and may bes.

It is up to me now to make a decision.

Really cant cope with this now.

Have 3 grown up kids so I guess Ive been luck it is now and not when they were young.

How are you doing?

Sandra


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I had rectopexy with 6 inch colon reduction - worst decision. My symptoms have got way worse and it returned three months later. I have no kids, no prior constipation issues (until surgery) and not sure why it keeps happening.


----------



## Sandra2468 (May 18, 2015)

Hello Marle,

So very sorry.

Do you mean a resection?

Did you have a laparoscopic ventral rectopexy?

Sandra


----------



## Tami Romeo (Jul 9, 2015)

I just found out I have a rectocele can this cause IBS symptoms I have been advised to eat a high fiber diet but I don't think my IBS could handle it do most people get surgery for this also


----------

